# Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?



## Kxxxxx (18. Januar 2007)

Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deusch?

Aus dem Rutenhalter wird ein Rod Pod, aus dem Zelt ein Bivi und jetzt lese ich hier auch noch die Überschrift "Huntertreffen". Normal finde ich das nicht und wie seht ihr das?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Muha, und ich dacht schon das wär ne Hardcore-Tröt über unsere Osteuropäischen Karpfenangler! :vik:   

Nun, zu Deiner obigen Frage mal folgende, sehr gewagte Theorie:
2 % Karpfenangler halten sich für was besonderes und müssen daher natürlich mit Fachausdrücken (alle engl. weil Mutterland des "Boilies" etc.) "protzen".
90% Karpfenangler sind Schüler, arbeitslose Sozialschmarotzer oder bei der Bundeswehr - da wirkt englisch einfach nach ein wenig Bildung  und die restlichen
8% Karpfenangler haben ja kaum mehr ne Chance sich über ihr Hobby zu unterhalten, wenn sie diese Ausdrücke nicht verwenden - 92% verstehen dann ja nicht wovon sie reden! #q 

*Achtung Ironie* - nich alles ganz so ernst nehmen bitte, bevor´s hier wieder Verwarnungen hagelt! |rolleyes


----------



## Chani04 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich Dein Problem damit nicht ganz.
Hast Du Dir nen Rutenhalter und nen Rodpod mal angesehen?
Himmel weiter Unterschied das dann auch andere Namen dafür kommen ist ganz Klar.
Und das es aus dem Englischen kommt?
Wen stört´s?
Wenn Du danach gehst, dann darfste nirgendswo mehr Einkaufen gehen, den das ist nicht nur bei uns Anglern so.

Nichts für Ungut.

Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Chani04 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Muha, und ich dacht schon das wär ne Hardcore-Tröt über unsere Osteuropäischen Karpfenangler! :vik:
> 
> Nun, zu Deiner obigen Frage mal folgende, sehr gewagte Theorie:
> 2 % Karpfenangler halten sich für was besonderes und müssen daher natürlich mit Fachausdrücken (alle engl. weil Mutterland des "Boilies" etc.) "protzen".
> ...



Ich nehm es Persönlich nicht Ernst aber die Passage mit den Schmarotzern kann schnell wo falsch ankommen....

Ich bin übrigen´s keine Nur Karpfenanglerin.....
Ich angel auf fast alles was Flossen hat, so eben auch auf den Karpfen....


Lieben Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Kxxxxx (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Chani04 schrieb:


> Wenn Du danach gehst, dann darfste nirgendswo mehr Einkaufen gehen, den das ist nicht nur bei uns Anglern so.
> 
> Nichts für Ungut.
> 
> ...


 
Nun, in anderen Bereichen stört es mich genauso. Es geht mir auch nicht darum aus einem Boili eine gekochte Teigkugel zu machen. Aber zum größten Teil gibt es deutsche Wörter für den Kram, auch wenn man über den Rod Pod eventuell streiten kann.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Chani04 schrieb:


> Ich nehm es Persönlich nicht Ernst aber die Passage mit den Schmarotzern kann schnell wo falsch ankommen....


Manch einer zählt sich halt gerne zu den oberen 10.000 #d


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Geb dir völlig recht.. bevor ich hier im Forum aufgetaucht bin habe ich bei einem Rod-Pod an irgendwas verfaultes (rotten) gedacht.. bei mir war sowas eigentlich auch immer nen Rutenhalter..noch mehr regen mich aber Begriffe wie "BOOOOMM!!!!!" auf..denen kann man nun wirklich ihre Bedeutung nicht anhand übersetzungen ansehen.


----------



## Pilkman (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ... normal finde ich das nicht und wie seht ihr das?



Doch, ich find´s normal und auch nicht schlimm, so lange das alles im Rahmen bleibt.

Wenn allerdings mit der Needle der Hookbait auf das Hair vom Braided Hooklink gezogen wird und das mit einem fetten Suck Lead bestücke Safety Bolt Rig auf den Spot im Pool geworfen, die Rod auf das Pod gepackt und der Buzzer aktiviert wird, nachdem die Swinger in die Line geklinkt wurden... |rolleyes 

... dann ist das doch schon zuviel des Guten... :q :q :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Och mit den ganzen Englischen begriffen kann ich noch leben , man weiß ja halbwegs was gemeint ist  

Lustig wirds erst wenn irgendwelche Prolls die meinen voll die tollen Karpfenangler zu sein nur so mit Fachbegriffen um sich schmeißen , diese dann aber auf Deutsch / total falsch aussprechen . :q 

Da wurden z.B. mal aus den Top Secret Boilies Top Sekret Bollies |uhoh:


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Hi Markus,

Und wie sieht das ganze auf Deutsch aus?


Ansonsten,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,denglisch ist "cool". Außerdem sind Sprachpanscher heutzutage gesellschaftsfähig.Und wer will sich da schon freiwillig ausschließen?? Die Verunglimpfung der dt. Sprache macht vor nichts halt.
Vieleicht sollte mann hier mal lesen: http://www.vds-ev.de/


----------



## noose (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Chani04 schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir nen Rutenhalter und nen Rodpod mal angesehen?
> Himmel weiter Unterschied das dann auch andere Namen dafür kommen ist ganz Klar.



:vik: jo  so ein gewaltiger Unterschied wie bei Car & Auto

|good:


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Der englische Einfluß ist in vielen Bereichen zu finden und nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln! Schlimm finde ich nur die "Eindeutschungen", wie eine 3 libs Rute, eine Federrute usw.


----------



## noose (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings mit der Needle der Hookbait auf das Hair vom Braided Hooklink gezogen wird und das mit einem fetten Suck Lead bestücke Safety Bolt Rig auf den Spot im Pool geworfen, die Rod auf das Pod gepackt und der Buzzer aktiviert wird, nachdem die Swinger in die Line geklinkt wurden... |rolleyes
> 
> ... dann ist das doch schon zuviel des Guten... :q :q :q



#r|muahah:


----------



## fjordbutt (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

warum geht ihr nicht einfach angeln?? 

zum HANDY sagt auch kein mensch mehr was....


----------



## Ronen (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



> Schlimm finde ich nur die "Eindeutschungen", wie eine 3 libs Rute, eine Federrute usw.



so sehe ich das auch!

Sind doch fast schon gängige eigennamen z.B. Boilies, Rod Pod oder Swinger!! Schliesslich trägt man ja auch nen T-Shirt, grüsst mit "Hi"  und sagt auch gern mal OK. und mal ganz ehrlich... wer fischt schon mit ner ganz hart gekochten Teigkugel!!!!


Dagegen ist z.B. Hookbait , needle und Line sicherlich paar Worte mit denen man gehörig auf die Kacke haun kann wenn man nen etwas unerfahrerenen Angelfreund vor sich hat! Das klingt alles soo toll.... denn Ködernadel und Hakenköder klingt ja echt amateurhaft !

Gruss Ronen


----------



## mot67 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

das handy is doch eh der geilste anglizismus den wir haben, das wort gibts im englischen gar nicht, dort heisst es mobilfon, kurz mobil.
handy hat sich irgendein deutscher werbefuzzi ausgedacht


----------



## fjordbutt (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

siehste wieder was dazu gelernt, es sollte einfach nur mal deutlich machen, das wir uns vor neuerungen nicht verschliessen sollten. 

langspielplatte, kassette, compact disk, digital versital disc, blue ray....

was weiß ich was da noch alles kommt, aber wozu aufregen?


----------



## Pilkman (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> Und wie sieht das ganze auf Deutsch aus? ...



Na ganz einfach: Köder auf´s Haar, Montage auswerfen, Rute auf die Ablage, Pieper an. :q



			
				Punkarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimm finde ich nur die "Eindeutschungen", wie eine 3 libs Rute, eine Federrute usw.



Stimmt, das sind die Sachen, die eigentlich  schon beim Lesen "wehtun" ... |uhoh:


----------



## charly151 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> warum geht ihr nicht einfach angeln??
> 
> zum HANDY sagt auch kein mensch mehr was....


 
Kann auch keiner was sagen, denn der Begriff stammt aus Deutschland  . 



Der Name Handy wurde übrigens von einem Schwaben erfunden: Als er so ein Ding zum ersten Mal sah, fragte er ganz erstaunt: "Hän die koa Schnur dran ???" 

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## arno (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Schaut Euch doch nur die Komputersprache an!
Nein, ich habe Komputer richtig geschrieben!
Denn es ist ein deutsches Wort!


----------



## Kxxxxx (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> siehste weider was dazu gelernt, es sollte einfach nur mal deutlich machen, das wir uns vor neuerungen nicht verschliessen sollten.


 
Was bitte ist an hookbait, hunter, needle und line neu. Das es mir gerade nicht um Begriffe geht, für die es im Deutschen kein brauchbares Wort gibt, habe ich ja bereits deutlich gemacht.


----------



## Petri (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

wie wär es mit rutenauflage statt rod pod


----------



## Kxxxxx (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Der englische Einfluß ist in vielen Bereichen zu finden und nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln! Schlimm finde ich nur die "Eindeutschungen", wie eine 3 libs Rute, eine Federrute usw.


 
Was soll den eine Federrute sein. Gegen eine 3 Pfd Rute wäre m. E. (oder soll ich IMO schreibe) nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Eric Koch (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Manche Wörter finde ich schon übertrieben,komme aber trozdem zurecht


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Muha, und ich dacht schon das wär ne Hardcore-Tröt über unsere Osteuropäischen Karpfenangler! :vik:
> 
> Nun, zu Deiner obigen Frage mal folgende, sehr gewagte Theorie:
> 2 % Karpfenangler halten sich für was besonderes und müssen daher natürlich mit Fachausdrücken (alle engl. weil Mutterland des "Boilies" etc.) "protzen".
> ...


 

Hast recht#6 
Wenn ich da nur an meinen Bruder denke so gut wie null English auf der Tasche aber auch nur über sein Tackle am reden...#q 

Grüsse aus Indien:vik:


----------



## Carptigers (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> warum geht ihr nicht einfach angeln??
> 
> zum HANDY sagt auch kein mensch mehr was....


 


#6 #6 #6  Good Posting.... ups war ja englisch...:q


----------



## Baddy89 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Also ich spreche das so nach, wie ich es höre 

Ein Boilie ist für mich einfach ein Boilie und keine hartgekochte Teigprotein und Eiweißkugel oder sonst was.

Rod Pod ist ein Eigenname, für den es wohl keine gescheite Übersetzung gibt (Rutenhalter gibt es tausend Sorten).

Swinger und Co geben einfach ihre Tätigkeit an. Die swingen bei nem Biss 

Aber dann gibts wieder Sachen mit denen ich mir schwer tu.

Bivy habe ich hier zum ersten Mal gelesen. Bei mir heißt das Zelt.

Das es irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen Karpfenstuhl, Karpfenliege, Bedchair gibt weiß ich, aber nicht welche.

Also vieles ist durch die Routine zum Wortschatz dazu gekommen (wie Gufi, Köfi...das sagt am Wasser auch fast keine Sau, ausschließlich bei Spezis und im Inet gibt es diese Form).

Naja, ob man durch die Fachausdrücke mehr Karpfen fängt ?


----------



## B.A (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Also ich bin auch kein Karpfenfreak. Karpfen sind für mich ur beifang. 
Trotzdemfinde ich das durchaus erstaunlich, welch einen Aufwand diese treiben um zu ihrem Glück zu gelangen. 
Die englischen Fachbegriffe stören mich keinstenfalls. Ich denke damit muss man sich schon etwas befassen, wenn man sich mit dem Karpfenangeln auseinandersetzen will. Schaden kann es ja auch nicht. oder??? Englisch ist schließlich die Weltsprache. 
Komisch würds dann aber schon werden wenn jetzt die Angler am Forellensee Arabisch sprechen würden. :q


----------



## PROLOGIC (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Mann oh Mann|uhoh: 

manche Leute haben aber auch Probleme...

...eventuell die Winterdepression:q ???

Ich bin zum Karpfenangeln gekommen, da waren die ganzen englischen Begriffe schon da, also war/ist das auch ganz normal für mich.

Aber wie Pilkman schon sagt, man sollte es nicht übertreiben#d.

Und wems nicht passt der solls halt einfach lassen und mit ner gekochten Teigkugel fischen und mit ner Rutenablage ans Wasser gehen 

Gruß:vik: 

PROLOGIC


----------



## maschinenstürmer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann|uhoh:
> 
> manche Leute haben aber auch Probleme...
> 
> ...


 

Moin,

wird mit den englische Begriffen wohl daran liegen, das die Jungens von der Insel, da so einiges bewegt haben. 
Viele Wörter sind ja, wie schon geschrieben, gar nicht zu übersetzen (Swinger), im deutschen bringt man das eher in Verbindung, wenn man noch "Club" dranhängt |supergri 

@Prologic

mit einer gekochten Teigkugel hab ich schon gute Erfolge verbuchen können, Rutenauflage am Haar kam bei den Karpfen nicht so gut an :m 



Würde bestimmt ordentlich aussehen, wenn oben stehen würde "Jägertreffen 2007"


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wird mit den englische Begriffen wohl daran liegen, das die Jungens von der Insel, da so einiges bewegt haben.
> Viele Wörter sind ja, wie schon geschrieben, gar nicht zu übersetzen (Swinger), im deutschen bringt man das eher in Verbindung, wenn man noch "Club" dranhängt |supergri
> ...


 
:vik: 
#6 
guter Beitrag...
oder sollte ich "Posting" schreiben:q 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Petri (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

swinger = fallbissanzeiger#h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Wenn ich etwas deutsch sagen kann, dann tue ich es auch - ohne mir dabei einen abzubrechen, es ist einfach echter. Viele verwenden Anglizismen, weil sie Probleme haben, etwas offen und klar zu sagen, ihnen fehlt der Mut. ("Feelings" sind ja so viel "cooler" als Gefühle, aber eben auch etwas weiter weg von meiner Haut, so wie mit Gummi überzogen.....) Andere, in anderen Bereichen, glauben, sie müssten so reden, um dazu zu gehören - wer's braucht... das scheint mir jedenfalls bei den "Carphuntern" (wie dumpf klingt "Karpfenjäger", aber vielleicht grinsen viele Engländer ja auch über "Carphunter"?) der Fall zu sein. Denglisch ist Gummi für die Ohren, sterilisierte Watte für's Gehirn.

Für manche Sachen (allerdings sind das nicht viele) gibt's tatsächlich kein deutsches Wort, und dann muss ich es nicht unbedingt erfinden.

Ich weiß nicht, ob's das noch gibt, bei Karstadt gab's mal 'ne Eigenmarke im Sportbereich, die hiess "Tart". Das stand da gross drauf, und da liefen die Leute dann mit rum, der eine und andere auch in England... dort bedeutet das ganz einfach "Nutte"...


----------



## rubbl 90 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

@petri!

ich wär mir mit dem "swinger = fallbissanzeiger" net so sicher!!

sonst gehen einige leute (darunter bestimmt auch boardmitglieder) in den fallbissanzeigerclub, wenn sie lust auf spaß haben!! :q :q :q 

mfg, manu    :vik:

ps: grüße alle fallbissanzeigerclubbesitzer!!!  #h


----------



## Petri (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

mh... und wie nennt man dann die fallbissanzeigerclubbesucher?

sind das dann fallbissanzeigler|kopfkrat


----------



## arno (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

http://www.loeblich.tk/
Da wird Deutsch gesprochen!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas deutsch sagen kann, dann tue ich es auch - ohne mir dabei einen abzubrechen, es ist einfach echter. Viele verwenden Anglizismen, weil sie Probleme haben, etwas offen und klar zu sagen, ihnen fehlt der Mut. ("Feelings" sind ja so viel "cooler" als Gefühle, aber eben auch etwas weiter weg von meiner Haut, so wie mit Gummi überzogen.....) Andere, in anderen Bereichen, glauben, sie müssten so reden, um dazu zu gehören - wer's braucht... das scheint mir jedenfalls bei den "Carphuntern" (wie dumpf klingt "Karpfenjäger", aber vielleicht grinsen viele Engländer ja auch über "Carphunter"?) der Fall zu sein. Denglisch ist Gummi für die Ohren, sterilisierte Watte für's Gehirn.
> 
> Für manche Sachen (allerdings sind das nicht viele) gibt's tatsächlich kein deutsches Wort, und dann muss ich es nicht unbedingt erfinden.
> 
> *Ich weiß nicht, ob's das noch gibt, bei Karstadt gab's mal 'ne Eigenmarke im Sportbereich, die hiess "Tart". Das stand da gross drauf, und da liefen die Leute dann mit rum, der eine und andere auch in England... dort bedeutet das ganz einfach "Nutte"...*






Schwupp die Wupp, wieder was gelernt. Weiß noch jemand, ob es diese T-Shirts gibt?:q 

Wundere mich auch immer, bei den Solar Pop Up,s ist immer ein Pod Shot dabei. Ich trau mich gar nicht, dass zu übersetzen |supergri


----------



## Pilkman (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> [/B]
> ... bei den Solar Pop Up,s ist immer ein Pod Shot dabei. Ich trau mich gar nicht, dass zu übersetzen |supergri



Naja, immer noch besser als ein Cumshot... :q

.... aber es gibt ja auch Sperm Amino.... :q :q :q


----------



## maschinenstürmer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Naja, immer noch besser als ein Cumshot... :q
> 
> .... aber es gibt ja auch Sperm Amino.... :q :q :q


 

Ähm ja zu erstens |sagnix .........

......naja und das Sperm Amino, da hab ich mir sagen lassen, da soll ein gewisser Otto Stab dahinterstecken........den müsste man mal fragen  

vielleicht kann ja auch mal jemand "Beetween the Legs" (ich hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben #c )von Broxtermann, übersetzen


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



arno schrieb:


> http://www.loeblich.tk/
> Da wird Deutsch gesprochen!


Arno, kennst Du den etwa?


----------



## Pilkman (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> ... vielleicht kann ja auch mal jemand "Beetween the Legs" (ich hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben #c )von Broxtermann, übersetzen



Also ich kann kein Englisch und mir fällt die Übersetzung unheimlich schwer... 

... ich würd´s aber mit "5-Tage-ohne-Hygiene-Intim-Duft" übersetzen...  :m


----------



## arno (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Arno, kennst Du den etwa?


Nein, leider nicht, aber es würde mich bestimmt reicher machen!
Im Geiste natürlich!:q


----------



## maschinenstürmer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Also ich kann kein Englisch und mir fällt die Übersetzung unheimlich schwer...
> 
> ... ich würd´s aber mit "5-Tage-ohne-Hygiene-Intim-Duft" übersetzen...  :m


 


Naja, wär vielleicht auch mal ein schöner Name für einen hochkonzentrierten Duftstoff (Flavour :q ) was du da oben kreiert hast :m 

Herr Broxtermann hat das mal so beschrieben : "zwischen den Beinen" als er nach der Übersetzung gefragt wurde :q :q 

Nunja, und das mit deinem vermischt, nach 5 Tagen.......|rolleyes


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



arno schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht, aber es würde mich bestimmt reicher machen!
> Im Geiste natürlich!:q


Denke der Typ ist irgendwie *weird*, so wie er sich mit seiner Untermieterin etc. verkauft. |uhoh:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Naja, immer noch besser als ein Cumshot... :q
> 
> .... aber es gibt ja auch Sperm Amino.... :q :q :q



Du bist ne alte Sau:vik: Gibts bei den Raubfisch-Anglern nicht nen Drop-Shot?;+


----------



## Kxxxxx (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Petri schrieb:


> swinger = fallbissanzeiger#h


 
Fallbissanzeiger finde ich gut. Bei Swinger denke ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht an angeln.


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Moin,

"Fallbissanzeiger finde ich gut"

Aber Pendelbissanzeiger triffts eher.....

Warum ich Swinger sage: 7 Buchstaben sind weniger als 18....
(Worüber man sich nen Kopp zerbrechen kann #d ..... )


----------



## arno (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Denke der Typ ist irgendwie *weird*, so wie er sich mit seiner Untermieterin etc. verkauft. |uhoh:



Lol, das hab ich auch gedacht!|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



arno schrieb:


> Lol, das hab ich auch gedacht!|supergri


Ich schüttel jetzt noch mit dem Kopp, grenzt ja schon fast an Schändung was der betreibt. |uhoh:


----------



## Gloin (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

das kommt dabei raus,wenn bestimmte alte leute zu viel langeweile haben.:vik:
das ist ja eine der dämlichsten seiten,die ich je im web..ähh netz gesehen habe. 
nichts für ungut,aber leicht rechts scheint der mir schon zu sein...(sofern auch nur irgendetwas auf die seite ernst gemeint ist)
bleibt jedoch nur zu hoffen,dass es keine jugendlichen gibt,die diesen schwachsinn wirklich glauben.#d


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Hallo 

is doch ladde, so lange der jenige mit dem ich mich unterhalte, versteht was ich meine ist es doch gut. Ich benutze einfach das was mir gerade am einfachsten auf der Zunge liegt und ich denke das der andere mich versteht.

wer in einem Internationalen Unternehmen arbeitet kennt das doch zu genüge. Viel schlimmer finde ich die tausendfachen Abkürzungen, wo man ein extra Wörtebuch für braucht. 

Ich finde das ganz normal, solange jeder weiß wovon er da gerad redet und nicht nur irgendwelche Schlagworte in den Raum wirft weil es sich gut anhört. 

dazu fällt mir gerade "Bullshitbingo" ein kennt das einer? ist super und bringt den ein oder anderen Lacher in Besprechungen oder sollte ich lieber meetings sagen. :q


----------



## arno (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Bullshitbingo, LOL echt klasse!

Na mal im Ernst:
Manche übertreiben es aber wirklich dermaßen, das ich teilweise passen muss!
Ob es nun Karpfenzubehör oder eben die Englische Sprache ist!
Da verdrehe ich manchmal schon die Augen!
Aber man kann sich Heut zu Tage leider auch nicht mehr da von freisprechen, solche Wörter nicht zu benutzen!
Es ist halt schon Allgemeingut geworden!
Das wird halt SUGSESSIV(also nach und nach),(LOL hab ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben) immer mehr!


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Die Fachbegriffe sind doch o.k. Ist fast überall so. Dafür heißt es in England auch Kindergarten und nicht "childrengarden"....

Vollpfostenmäßig finde ich aber "carphunter". Sind das nun Leute, die die Karpfen mit ihren Hartknödeln erschießen???


----------



## arno (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Und wenn dann ein Engländer versucht den Kinderkarten wieder zu übersetzen, dann heist das Artenkarten?
LOL


----------



## noose (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Vollpfostenmäßig finde ich aber "carphunter". Sind das nun Leute, die die Karpfen mit ihren Hartknödeln erschießen???



Nein die nehmen "Trolling" Bleie :vik: 

Die ja ein Riesenunterschied zu Schleppbleien sind nich war "Trolling Hanse"


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Es mag schon sein, dss es manche (die nicht zur jeweiligen Gruppe gehören) nervt, wenn eine Gruppe sich eben von der Allgemeinheit durch den Gebrauch einer speziellen Sprache abzuheben bzw. abzugrenzen versucht.

Ist ganz normal.

Da fallen z. B. auch die verschiedenen Jugendslangs drunter, aber auch die Jägersprache (es gibt jedenfalls wohl kaum einen nachvollziehbaren Grund ausser der Abgrenzung gegnüber anderen Gruppen, warum Blut "Schweiss" heisst, ein Hasenohr "Löffel" oder Beine "Läufe", da es dafür ja auch allgemeingültige "normale" deutsche Wörter gibt).

Oder wenn Meerforellenangler gerne auch mal von "Trutten" sprechen, bei Fliegenfischern das (D)English genauso zu Hause ist wie bei den Karpfenanglern. Und auch die gesamte Gummifraktion wäre ohne Anleihen bei der englischen Sprache teilweise ja ziemlich "wortlos" )))

Auch wenn es die Dudenredaktion immer wieder versucht, sie wird es nie schaffen mit der Entwicklung der Sprache Schritt zu halten.

Ob man das begrüßt oder verteufelt, dass sich Sprache entwickelt, ist genauso wurscht wie ob man die Globalisierung befürwortet oder nicht:
Beides ist ein Faktum.

Und je flexibler die Menschen in Bezug auf ihren Wohnort werden, desto mehr "schleifen" sich auch regionale oder lokale Dialekte ab.

Interessant finde ich an diesem Thread, warum er gerade im Karpfenforum erstellt und heiß diskutiert wird:
Kann es sein, dass gerade innerhalb der "Gruppe Karpfenangler" sich einfach mehrere "Untergruppen" gegenüber stehen??


----------



## hotte50 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Hallo Thomas9904,

dein Vergleich mit der Jägersprache hinkt meiner Meinung nach aber ganz gewaltig. Die Jägersprache ist eine über Jahrhunderte gewachsene, sogenannte* deutschsprachige Fachsprache*, welche ohne Fremdeinflüsse auskommt. Was die von Dir genannten Wörter angeht.......sind das doch "normale" deutsche Wörter welche der Tierwelt gegenüber  lediglich andere Begriffe zugeordnet wurden.

schau mal hier...

http://wljv.heller-online.biz/Jaegersprache.587.0.html

Die Fragestellung hier lautet doch, warum immer mehr englischsprachige Begriffe in unseren Sprachgebrauch einfließen. Warum das so ist, daüber wird es wieder einmal viele, viele unterschiedliche Meinungen geben.

Meiner Meinung hat das auch nichts mit der von die genannten Globaliesierung zu tun. Oder hast Du eine "eindeutschung" auch anders herum beobachtet ? Wohl kaum wird der englischsprachige Angler (gilt nicht nur für Angler sondern auch allgemein) sich Deutscher Begriffe für sein Hobby annehmen.

schönes WE
Gruß
H50


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



> Meiner Meinung hat das auch nichts mit der von die genannten Globaliesierung zu tun. Oder hast Du eine "eindeutschung" auch anders herum beobachtet ?


Globalisierung muss ja nicht zwangsweise bedeuten, dass es in beide Richtungen geht (also auch deutsche Begriffe ins Englische übernommen werden).
Davon ab wurde das Beispiel "Kindergarten" erwähnt, "Fräulein(wunder)" wäre ein weiterer Begriff - es lassen sich da sicherlich auch mehr finden - ist aber wie gesagt ja eigentlich wurscht.

Dass in vielen Sprachen (beileibe nicht nur im Deutschen, ist in Skandinavien noch viel ausgeprägter (wahrscheinlich auch durch das Fernsehen mit Originalfilmen/Untertitel)) immer mehr englische Begriffe Eingang finden, liegt einfach daran, dass das Englisch(e) eine weit vebreitet Sprache ist, die in vielen Bereichen von Wirtschaft, Wissenschaft, Medien, Kultur etc. auch von vielen verwendet wird, die eine andere Muttersprache haben, um eine gemeinsame Sprachbasis zu haben.

Auch Dein "Beispiel" Jägersprache hinkt in meinen Augen. Du hast zwar recht damit, dass das eine jahrhunderte alte Tradition ist - hat aber eben auch mal angefangen wie z. B. die hier diskutierte "englische Karpfenanglersprache".

Sprache (vor allem die gesprochene, mit entsprechender Verzögerung auch die geschriebene) ist eben nichts statisches, sondern entwickelt sich.

Und die entwickelt sich frei, hält sich dabei weder an die Vorgaben der Dudenredaktion noch an die Wünsche der Bewahrer jeweiliger Mutter- oder Regionalsprachen/Dialekte.

Die Konsequenz daraus (daher mein Beispiel "Globalisierung"):
Man kanns mögen oder verteufeln, ändern wird man es nicht, dass sich Sprache weiterentwickelt.

Inwieweit z. B. die "englische Karpfenanglersprache" sich langfristig (wie die Jägersprache) durchsetzen wird, lässt sich dabei heute nicht mal im Ansatz beurteilen - geschweige denn beeinflussen.

Da muss man nur an die Rechtschreibreform(en) in Deutschland denken:
Da gab es Redaktionen in den Medien, die konsequent auf die alte setzten (man muss die deutsche Sprache bewahren") und andere die ebenso konsequent die neue nutzen (mit der Zeit gehen, alles einfacher machen).

Den meisten Leute die nicht beruflich mit Sprache zu tun haben (wie Lehrer, Journalisten etc.) geht aber das alles komplett am Arxxx vorbei und die reden wie ihnen der Schnabel gewachsen ist und schreiben wie sie es für richtig halten.....


----------



## Fischbox (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Hast recht#6
> Wenn ich da nur an meinen Bruder denke so gut wie null English auf der Tasche aber auch nur über sein Tackle am reden...#q



Vielleicht redet er ja gar nicht über sein Tackle sondern über seinen Teckel, dann wäe das ja wieder völligst i.O....|kopfkrat #6


----------



## hotte50 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch Dein "Beispiel" Jägersprache hinkt in meinen Augen. Du hast zwar recht damit, dass das eine jahrhunderte alte Tradition ist - hat aber eben auch mal angefangen wie z. B. die hier diskutierte "englische Karpfenanglersprache".
> 
> Sprache (vor allem die gesprochene, mit entsprechender Verzögerung auch die geschriebene) ist eben nichts statisches, sondern entwickelt sich.



Also hat sich deiner Meinung nach unsere jahrhunderte alte Jägersprache aus dem englischen entwickelt !?!?

Donnerwetter, das war mir und der Jägerschaft neu..!! 

Danke für die Aufklärung :q

schönes WE
Gruß
Hottefuffzich


----------



## Keeven123 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



mot67 schrieb:


> das handy is doch eh der geilste anglizismus den wir haben, das wort gibts im englischen gar nicht, dort heisst es mobilfon, kurz mobil.
> handy hat sich irgendein deutscher werbefuzzi ausgedacht




das wort "handy" gibts im englishen sehr wohl, es bedeudet nur ned mobiltelefon sondern "handlich"   #6


----------



## AK74 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Morgen
Es geht auch anders rum z.B. die russen sagen:

Perückenmacher (Friseur)  

Preisliste

Gastarbeiter


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



> Also hat sich deiner Meinung nach unsere jahrhunderte alte Jägersprache aus dem englischen entwickelt !?!?
> 
> Donnerwetter, das war mir und der Jägerschaft neu..!!


Wieso aus dem englischen??
Habe ich nirgends geschrieben (und würde ich auch nie behaupten).

Abr sie ist nun mal nicht "vom Himmel gefallen" sondern hat sich entwickelt (aus welcher Sprache und Begriffen auch immer).

Und auch heute entwickelt sich Sprache, eben mehr "global", weil wir mehr Medien nutzen, was daran aber schlechter (oder besser) sein soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> ... sogenannte* deutschsprachige Fachsprache*, welche ohne Fremdeinflüsse auskommt.



Unsere Sprache ist voll von Fremdeinflüssen. Das ist auch normal so und an sich nichts schlechtes. Da stimme ich Thomas vollkommen zu.

In meinen Augen ist allerdings dieser übermäßige Gebrauch von oft sinnlosen Anglizismen der Ausdruck einer Identitätskrise, einer Entfremdung. 

Viele _kids_, aber auch Erwachsene, legen durch diese Wortwahl so eine Wattehülle um die Begriffe. Ich liebe meine Muttersprache, so schön ich das Italienische und Französische auch finde, so gerne ich auch englische und amerikanische Bücher im Original lese, aber nur in dieser, in _meiner_ Sprache weiss ich genau, wovon und womit ich spreche. Wer noch nicht einmal eine enge Beziehung zur _eigenen_ Sprache eingeht, der ist am Ende behindert, weil er teilweise sprachlos ist. _Das_ finde ich schade.


----------



## hotte50 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abr sie ist nun mal nicht "vom Himmel gefallen" sondern hat sich entwickelt (aus welcher Sprache und Begriffen auch immer).



ist ja so schon richtig. Davon einmal abgesehen, es hat sich *jede Sprache *entwickelt und ist nicht vom Himmel gefallen.

Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum hier eine rein deutsche Sprache (Jägersprache), welche aus gänzlich anderen Gründen ihre Entwicklung genommen hat, der hier zitierten "englische Karpfenanglersprache" als Vergleich dienen soll.

Hier geht es doch einfach nur darum, warum immer mehr englische Begriffe, bzw. Sprache in unser täglich Leben einzug hält. 

Hier wurde schon von "Fachbegriffen" gesprochen, was ich natürlich auch vollkommen i.O. finde. Was gebe es sonst oftmals für ein durcheinander.....

Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, das sich der Rest eben einfach irgendwann eingeschlichen hat, weil's mal schick war. Das dieses "schick" sich dermaßen (und vorallem warum) entwickelt hat, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt Papier.

Und bezügl. Globalisierung ist mir bis auf wenige Ausnahmen eben nicht bekannt, das sich unsere Srache dermaßen in andere Sprachräume eingeschlichen hat. Jedenfalls nicht freiwillig. 

Wenn ich nur dran denke, wie oft passiert es mir, das ich ein technisches Gerät kaufe und die Anleitung ist in englisch oder einer saumäßigen Übersetzung. ist. Versuche mal den Ami's etwas mit Deutscher Bedienungsanleitung zu verkaufen....die lachen dich aus und sagen dir....behalte deinen Mist. Gleiches gilt auch für viele andere Länder.

Und wenn Globalisierung eine Einbahnstrasse ist, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn viele ein ungutes Gefühl bei diesem Begriff haben.

Aber ich merke schon....ich schweife aus. Ich denke mal, es ist wieder einmal jeden selbst überlassen, welcher Sprache oder welchen "Sprachmissmasch" er sich bedient. Vieles ist ja garnicht mehr wegzudenken aus dem allgemein gültigen Sprachgebrauch.

schönes WE
H50


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



> Hier geht es doch einfach nur darum, warum immer mehr englische Begriffe, bzw. Sprache in unser täglich Leben einzug hält.


Weil sich Sprache aus Lebensumständen entwickelt.

Heutzutage gehört eben Englisch dazu (sei es wegen der PopMusik, wegen des Schulunterrichtes, wegen der Globalisierung.......).



> Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, das sich der Rest eben einfach irgendwann eingeschlichen hat, weil's mal schick war.


Ist ja mein Argument (Abgrenzung von Gruppen), was aber auch für die Jägersprache gilt)




> Ich denke mal, es ist wieder einmal jeden selbst überlassen, welcher Sprache oder welchen "Sprachmissmasch" er sich bedient. Vieles ist ja garnicht mehr wegzudenken aus dem allgemein gültigen Sprachgebrauch.


Genau das ist der Punkt!


----------



## hotte50 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Unsere Sprache ist voll von Fremdeinflüssen. Das ist auch normal so und an sich nichts schlechtes. Da stimme ich Thomas vollkommen zu.



Wasserpatscher,

mit dem von dir herangezogenen Zitat meinte ich, dass es nicht vergleichbar ist.....

hier in diesem Fall "englische Sprachbegriffe" mit der alten Jägersprache gleich zu setzen.

von Thomas als Vergleich benannte Begriffe wie 

Schweiss = Tierblut
Löffel = Hasenohr
Läufe = Tierbeine

handelt es sich doch unzweifelhaft um deutsche Begriffe. Das diese in der Jägersprache einen anderen Bezug haben, hat doch nichts vergleichbares mit dem hier benannten Thema zu tun....oder ?

anders wäre es wenn der Jäger z.B. ein Tierbein anstatt Lauf als "animal leg" bezeichnen würde.....:q

schönes Wochnende
H50


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



> handelt es sich doch unzweifelhaft um deutsche Begriffe. Das diese in der Jägersprache einen anderen Bezug haben, hat doch nichts vergleichbares mit dem hier benannten Thema zu tun....oder ?


Eben doch!

Nur gabs damals nicht wie heute die (auch sprachliche) Globalisierung: 
Entwickelt hat sich die Jägersprache aber genauso wie die heutige  "Karpfenanglersprache" aus den jeweils herrschenden Lebensumständen und dem daraus resultierenden Sprachgebrauch - Ist also genau das Gleiche, nur aus einer anderen Zeit.

Ob überhaupt - und wenn ja, in wie weit - der "Karpfenanglerslang" einmal dieselbe Bedeutung im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch wie die Jägersprache heute erreichen wird, kann bis dato ja noch niemand beurteilen - geht ja erst dann wenn auch ein paar weitere Jahrhunderte vergangen sind.

Ich maße mir übrigens auch nicht an, das zu werten (ob also eine solche "anglisierende" Sprachentwicklung positiv oder negativ zu sehen ist, das würde dann doch ins politische abgleiten). 

Fakt ist aber halt, dass es sie gibt und eine Sprachentwicklung aus den jeweiligen Lebensumständen/allgemeiner Spachgebrauch herrührt.

Das war vor Jahrhunderten bei der Jägersprache so, hat sich z. B. auch in verschiedenen Berufsbildern etabliert (Seemanssprache, Bergleute, Köche etc..) und ebenso im Freizeitbereich (Kaprfenslang).


----------



## hotte50 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben doch!



Eben nicht! |rolleyes

Die Jägersprache hat (soll)Überlieferungen nach ihren Ursprung im Aberglauben haben.....(vielleicht wird das ja auch einmal in ein paar hundert Jahren über die deutsch/englische Carphuntersprache behauptet :q )

Auszug aus nachfolgendem Link..

_Ursprung im Aberglauben

Ihren Ursprung hat die Jägersprache im Aberglauben. Die Menschen meinten früher, es sei besser, die eigentliche Sprache während der Jagd zu vermeiden, da man glaubte, dass klare Worte den Wald und das Wild vorwarnen würden. So entschloss man sich, über Ersatzworte (Reineke, den Fuchs, oder über Meister Pez, den Bären etc.) zu kommunizieren. _

http://wljv.heller-online.biz/Jaegersprache.587.0.html

heisst also im Umkehrschluss........

"Carphunter" nutzen fremde, englische Begriffe um sich Ihrer potentiellen Beute nicht als Jäger erkenntlich zu machen. Ursprung hat das natürlich nicht in der schicken Übernahme englischer Begriffe sondern lediglich nach dem Motto......täuschen, tarnen, fangen.....:q :q :q

und tschüss
H50


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Und was sagt uns das:
Sprache entwickelt sich.......
Aus welchem Grund und aus welchen Quellen gespeist ist dabei wurscht.
Das ist bei der Jägersprache genauso wie bei den Karpfenanglern....


----------



## hotte50 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das:
> Sprache entwickelt sich.......




hat auch niemand bezweifelt.

Es macht aber doch einen Unterschied warum sich das eine oder das andere eben so entwickelt.

Aber letzendlich gebe ich DIR NUN RECHT.....

sonst findet das hier zwischen uns nie ein Ende :q , denn ich muss los, Kundenbesuch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



> Aber letzendlich gebe ich DIR NUN RECHT.....


NA ENDLICH )))))


----------



## Angler65 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Ich denke einige sehen da etwas falsch gerade um das Beispiel vom anfang nochmal aufzugreifen ein Rutenhalter ist für mich kein Rod Pod ! Ein Rutenhalter ist für mich ein einzelner Erdspieß wo man eine Rute drauf legen kann. Ein Rod Pod jedoch ist ein speziell für Karpfenangler gemachtes Rutenhaltergestell wo 2-4 Ruten platz finden ! Wie willste einem das erklären ? wenn dich heute jemand fragt wo legst du deine Ruten drauf ab ist es doch besser(bequemer,einfacher) zu sagen auf ein Rod Pod als auf ein spezielles Rutenhalterungsgestell für 2-4 Ruten oder ?


----------



## Kxxxxx (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Unsere Sprache ist voll von Fremdeinflüssen. Das ist auch normal so und an sich nichts schlechtes. Da stimme ich Thomas vollkommen zu.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist allerdings dieser übermäßige Gebrauch von oft sinnlosen Anglizismen der Ausdruck einer Identitätskrise, einer Entfremdung.
> 
> Viele _kids_, aber auch Erwachsene, legen durch diese Wortwahl so eine Wattehülle um die Begriffe. Ich liebe meine Muttersprache, so schön ich das Italienische und Französische auch finde, so gerne ich auch englische und amerikanische Bücher im Original lese, aber nur in dieser, in _meiner_ Sprache weiss ich genau, wovon und womit ich spreche. Wer noch nicht einmal eine enge Beziehung zur _eigenen_ Sprache eingeht, der ist am Ende behindert, weil er teilweise sprachlos ist. _Das_ finde ich schade.


 
|good: 

Dies kann ich nur unterstreichen. 

Wenn Anglizismen verwendet werden, nur um sich abzugrenzen, lehne ich dies ab, weil ich die Abgrenzung ablehne. In den meisten Fällen werden m. E. *unnötige* Anglizismen verwandt um sich Wichtig zu tun. Dies lehne ich ebenfalls ab. Dass sich eine Sprache weiterentwickelt, lehne ich nicht ab. Zumeist werden dann Fremdwörter jedoch nicht 1 zu 1 übernommen. So haben beispielsweise Wörter wie Kiste oder Tisch einen lateinischen Ursprung, sind es aber noch lateinische Wörter?


----------



## Kxxxxx (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Angler65 schrieb:


> Ich denke einige sehen da etwas falsch gerade um das Beispiel vom anfang nochmal aufzugreifen ein Rutenhalter ist für mich kein Rod Pod ! Ein Rutenhalter ist für mich ein einzelner Erdspieß wo man eine Rute drauf legen kann. Ein Rod Pod jedoch ist ein speziell für Karpfenangler gemachtes Rutenhaltergestell wo 2-4 Ruten platz finden ! Wie willste einem das erklären ? wenn dich heute jemand fragt wo legst du deine Ruten drauf ab ist es doch besser(bequemer,einfacher) zu sagen auf ein Rod Pod als auf ein spezielles Rutenhalterungsgestell für 2-4 Ruten oder ?


 
Für mich ist eine Erdspieß ein Erdspieß und ein Rutenhalter eben ein Rutenhalter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



> So haben beispielsweise Wörter wie Kiste oder Tisch einen lateinischen Ursprung, sind es aber noch lateinische Wörter?


Die Frage wie lange die jetzigen "Karpfenangleranglizismen" brauchen werden, bis sie so wie Tisch oder Kiste "eingedeutscht" sind, kann man da auch stellen.

Die "Reinheit" der deutschen Sprache konnten schon Hitler und seine Kumpanen nicht durchsezten (es ist halt immer noch ein Motor und kein "Zerknalltreibling"), und auch die DDR - Diktatur scheiterte mit dem Versuch Anglizismen aus der Sprache rauszuhalten.

Und die Frage welche Anglizismen nötig oder unnnötig sind, kann auch nur der jeweils Einzelne (oder die entsprechende Gruppe) für sich beantworten - werden sie eingesetzt sind sie für den Einzelnen oder die Gruppe nötig, wenn nicht, dann sind sie auch nicht nötig))

Auch wenn es eine deutsche Eigenschaft zu sein scheint, alles bis ins kleinste regeln zu wollen:
An der Entwicklung der Sprache (egal ob mans gutheißt oder nicht) werden sich die "Regler" schlicht die Zähne ausbeißen.

Irgendwie beruhigend.............


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Die Jäger- und die Anglersprache stecken voller Euphemismen, d.h. sie verwenden viele verschleiernde und verniedlichende Begriffe. "Den Löffel abgeben" statt "sterben" ist so ein Euphemismus. "Den Fang versorgen" oder "das Wild ansprechen", "Schweiss" statt "Blut", diese Begriffe haben alle etwas verniedlichendes, beschönigendes. Das ist ja auch nicht so verwunderlich, den schließlich geht es ja um das Töten von Tieren, und es ist kein schlechtes Zeichen, wenn man das nicht so ganz offen ausprechen will (denn das ist ja der Sinn von Euphemismen). 

Ich weiss, das man die Entwicklung der Sprache nur sehr, sehr begrenzt, eher gar nicht steuern kann, aber ich wäre froh, wenn jeder seine Sprache, die so wichtig ist für unser Leben, ein bisschen bewusster und sensibler verwenden würde. Gerade die heute modische Sprache ist - auch unabhängig von der Verwendung von Denglisch - zu oft ein wüstes Gestammel, das kaum zu entziffern ist und kaum dafür tauglich ist, sich wirklich mitzuteilen.


----------



## bennie (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

ich als Angler und Snowboarder finde das irgendwie schon normal in manchen Hobbies englische Fachbegriffe zu benutzen...

dies liegt am Ursprung des Karpfenangeln (modern) und des Snowboardens....  ich finds ok


----------



## Kxxxxx (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Es geht doch gar nicht darum, die deutsche Sprache rein zu halten. Daher habe ich ja auch nichts gegen Wörter wie „Boili“. Sie bezeichnen etwas, wofür es im Deutschen kein Wort. Das ist ok. Was mich stört sind völlig unnötige Anglizismen. Anglizismen, die keiner braucht, weil es absolut treffende deutsche Wörter gibt. Bestes Beispiel ist hier Carphunter. Da kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass ein solches Wort die deutsche Sprache befruchtet und weiterentwickelt. Das ist in meinen Augen Wichtigtuerei, mehr nicht. Im übrigen kannte ich schon eine Haarmontage, bevor so manch ein Carphunter seine Ricks baute.


----------



## joopie (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Warum bei den Karpfenanglern so viele englische Begriffe benutzt werden?
Ganz einfach! Weil Methode und Gerät von der Insel kommen.
Als Ende der 60 er Anfang der 70 Jahre die Grosskarpfenjagd von der Insel auf den Kontinent schwappte, hat hierzulande kaum jemand auf grosse Karpfen gefischt. Die galten a) als unfangbar und b) als ungeniessbar.

Informationen in Deutschland über das "Spezielle" Karpfenfischen gabe es nur über Angelmagazine oder Berichte von der Insel, aus denen man sich die Informationen "heraussaugte"!. Spezielles Gerät konnte man eigentlich nur auf der Insel bestellen, oder wer Kontakte hatte, bei den Soldaten der Rheinarmee organisieren.
Damit haben sich auch die Begriffe etabliert.
Das ist übrigens nicht nur in Deutschland so, sondern auch in den Niederlanden und Belgien.
Na ja, dass es ein paar Knackmützen gibt, die ständig übertreiben, nicht verstehen wovon sie sprechen und auch keine Fische fangen, damit muss man leben.
Menschen die es mit den Anglizismen übertreiben, muss man nur fragen was das denn auf Deutsch bedeutet und wie man das denn schreibt. Dann sind die in der Regel recht schnell ruhig.
Ich bin zwar kein ausgemachten Karpfen Fan, wünsche aber trotzdem viel Spass und Erfolg bei Karpfenfischen!
(PS: Man sollte mal eingefleischten Fliegenfischern zuhören!)


----------



## meckpomm (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Moin

Also generell stimmt es schonmal gar nicht, dass große Karpfen als unfangbar galten, sie wurden in Deutschland auch schon ohne Boilies gefangen! Bestes beispiel ist die ehemalige DDR, hier wurde auch ohne englisches Gerät fische bis 50Pfund gefangen durchaus auch gezielt.

Ich finde es auch gar nicht so schlimm neue Wörter zu benutzen. Ich denke 'carphunter' ist schon etwas anderes als ein Karpfenangler. Ein carphunter ist nunmal ein Karpfenangler der Karpfen mit englischen Methoden nachstellt. Viel Schlimmer sind in meinen Augen auch die Leute die Wörter in falschem Zusammengang benutzen oder falsch benutzen. Boilies heißen nunmal nicht Boili, Bolli oder sonst noch was und harte Teigkugel sind auch nicht unbedingt Boilies(engl.: to boil : kochen). Es ist nunmal alles spezieller geworden. Internet oder web übersetzt ja auch keiner... Es muss ja nicht jeder mitmachen, karpfen beißen nach wie vor auch auf Teig oder Mais an einer Grundmontage angeboten.

MfG Rene


----------



## Kxxxxx (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch gar nicht so schlimm neue Wörter zu benutzen. Ich denke 'carphunter' ist schon etwas anderes als ein Karpfenangler.


 
Stimmt, es ist etwas anderes. Es ist ein Karpfenjäger. Ob jeder weiß was er da auf Englisch sagt? Womit wir auch schon wieder beim Punkt wären.


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Ich auch noch mal!

Ich glaube nicht, das hier alle auf die sprachliche Globalisierung schimpfen.
Wer redet schon von seiner Geldbörse, die meisten werden Portemonaie sagen.
Das kommt aus dem französischen.
Ich glaube eher, das hier die Werbestrategen schuld sind.
Das klingt dann COOL und dann labern alle diesen Mist nach!
Aber so weit kanns mit der Karpfenfängersprache ja nicht her sein, denn:
Ich benutze dieses Rick, aber den Köder biete ich immer noch am Haar an!
Das sagen alle, oder fast alle.
Ich habe noch niemand hier gelesen der sagte ich biete meinen Köder am Rick an , nein er sagt immer AM HAAR.
Zurück zur Werbung.
Da liegt der Schlamassel!
Fast bei allen Produkten wird uns die englische Sprache vorgekaut.
Ich will die englische Sprache auch gar nicht schlecht machen, ich persönlich finde sie sogar einfach schön, aber Deutsch bleibt Deutsch!


----------



## noose (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



joopie schrieb:


> .
> Als Ende der 60 er Anfang der 70 Jahre die Grosskarpfenjagd von der Insel auf den Kontinent schwappte, hat hierzulande kaum jemand auf grosse Karpfen gefischt. Die galten a) als unfangbar und b) als ungeniessbar.
> 
> Spezielles Gerät konnte man eigentlich nur auf der Insel bestellen,



Also dann waren das keine Karpfen die ich mit meinem Grossvadder fing  

Und ein "spezielles" Gerät hatten wir auch nicht, weshalb es KEINE Karpfenangelei war

Mal sehn was hatten wir gleich |kopfkrat

Ne  Glasrute mit 3m und 50 Gramm WG....ne 0,30 Monofil Sarkbleie und stabile Haken.
Als Köder Kartoffeln und Regenwürmer
Ne hast recht damit kann man nicht auf Karpfen Angeln, denn das in nicht "Up to Date" 

Spass bei seite ich bin der meinung diesen ganzen englischen "Bull***it" braucht man nich wirklich


----------



## fkpfkp (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

"Spass bei seite ich bin der meinung diesen ganzen englischen "Bull***it" braucht man nich wirklich"

Very Deutsch.... :q .

Grundsätzliche Frage... warum wird hier mal wieder nur auf Karpfenangler abgezielt???

Jerkbait, Feederrute, Casting..... alles keine rein deutschen Begriffe... wenn man sich mit spezialisierten Anglern, egal welcher Angelrichtung unterhält, kommt man als nicht in diese Richtung spezialisierter Angler schnell an seine Grenzen, was das Verständnis angeht. 

Der interessierte Angler fragt nach bzw. beliest sich und LERNT dazu, der nicht interessierte Angler meckert im Internet rum...... und fühlt sich ausgeschlossen... dass er sich aber selber ins Abseits stellt.... naja... die anderen sind schuld.

Übertreibungen oder gar falsche Aussprachen, Schreibweisen oder Wortneuerfindungen (libbs..... mich schüttelts.... vor allem wenn die Testkurve dann noch als Wurfgewicht bezeichnet wird...).... da braucht man nicht drüber zu reden.... innerlich lächeln und fertig ist. Carphunter.... einer der lächerlichsten Begriffe überhaupt |supergri .

Gruß,
Andreas
PS. Die Mehrzahl von carp heißt carp, nicht carps!!!


----------



## bennie (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

geiler ist noch:  carphunter*s*!!


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Och, die armen Karpfenangler!
Hätten wir jetzt dazu eine andere Ziehlgruppe ausgewählt, würde sich auch wieder einer melden, warum denn immer die!


----------



## fkpfkp (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Nö... nicht die armen Karpfenangler..... es fällt nur immer wieder auf.... und zeugt nicht gerade von Objektivität.

Die Ausgangsfrage so gestellt: Warum sickern immer mehr (unnötige) englische Begriffe in den Angelsport ein? Wäre für eine Diskussion, wo nicht sofort wieder eine Randgruppe in der Defensive ist, besser.


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Echt mir noch nicht!
Meist sinds die Ansitzangler, die die Spinnangler stören!


----------



## joopie (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

@noose
Na klar wurden vor den Überschwappen der Großkarpfenwelle auch schon große Karpfen in Deutschland gefangen.
Ich hab selbst mein ersten Karpfen mit einer Pfefferrohrrute - selbstberingt - und Wenderolle gefangen.
Mit dem Überschwappen meinte ich auch das selektive Angeln auf Großkarpfen.
Oftmals war garnicht bekannt, welche Kaliber in den Gewässern vorhanden waren. Mit den "neuen" Methoden, u.a. dem tagelangen Ansitz und dem extremen anfüttern, wurden diese Großkaliber jenseits der 20 Kilo auch regelmäßig gefangen.

Wenn es heute meine Frau nach Karpfen gelüstet, fische ich auch einfach mit Grundblei und Tauwurm oder Kartoffel.

Im Übrigen sind die Anglizismen ja auch nicht auf die Karpfenangler begrenzt.
Die Spinnfischer fischen ja auch mit den Twister, dem Shad und dem Jerkbait.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Also, wenn Euch das Denglisch so stört, dann dürft ihr ruhig "Honigbällchen" zu mir sagen...|rotwerden


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also, wenn Euch das Denglisch so stört, dann dürft ihr ruhig "Honigbällchen" zu mir sagen...|rotwerden


Oder Teigkugel mit Honiggeschmack!:vik: #h


----------



## noose (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



kfp schrieb:


> "Spass bei seite ich bin der meinung diesen ganzen englischen "Bull***it" braucht man nich wirklich"
> 
> Very Deutsch.... :q .



:q:q:q

Na hätt ich "Bullensch***e" gesagt gäbs ne Abmahnung wegen verstoss gegen die Boardregeln.

Achso zum Thema Bullsh***t


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



noose schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Na hätt ich "Bullensch***e" gesagt gäbs ne Abmahnung wegen verstoss gegen die Boardregeln.
> 
> Achso zum Thema Bullsh***t



#q #6


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



arno schrieb:


> Oder Teigkugel mit Honiggeschmack!:vik: #h



Lass doch bitte diese Anspielungen auf meine Figur ...:q


----------



## noose (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



arno schrieb:


> #q #6



Aber wir können uns ja auch auf "Rinderdung" einigen:q


----------



## hotte50 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

man sagt ja auch nicht "Schei.klavier" sondern "Kotflügel" :q


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> man sagt ja auch nicht "Schei.klavier" sondern "Kotflügel" :q



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
Ich fall vom Hocker


----------



## Gloin (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

|wavey: hallo bennie!!!!

Ich will ja nicht fies sein, aber wer im Glashaus sitzt......
"carphunter*s*" ist nämlich der absolut korrekte Plural
von "carphunter" und bevor da irgendein Zweifel aufkommt:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hunter
Also lieber einmal mehr denken, dann lästern

Im Endeffekt ist die mehrheitliche Antwort auf die eingangs gestellte Frage doch wohl, dass viele Karpfenangler englische Begriffe verwenden weil die Techniken des modernen Karpfenangelns aus England stammen.
Ein kleiner Teil dieser Begriffe entbehrt eben (noch?) einer präzisen und adäquaten deutschen Übersetzung, 
wie zum Beispiel "rod pod",
der weitaus größere Teil der Anglizismen wird jedoch verwendet weil sie 
a) unkomplizierter und kürzer sind (swinger vs. Pendelbissanzeiger)
b) scheinbar für macnhe professioneller/cooler klingen (pool, particles, bivy dome...)


Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung...


----------



## arno (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



arno schrieb:


> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:
> Ich fall vom Hocker



Ich hab gerade erfahren, daß das nicht mehr Kotflügel heist, sondern Seitenwand vorne links oder rechts.
Echt komisch in Deutschland.


----------



## sumo-carp (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

der grund warum ich mich jetzt diesem thema anschließe ist, dass ich diesen englischen einfluss in unserer gesellschaft auch nicht gut heisse...irgendwie kommt mir das in letzter zeit so vor, als wenn wir langsam aber sicher unsere eigene sprache kaputt machen...und das finde ich einfach schade...

was die anzahl an englischsprachigen ausdrücken in der karpfen-szene angeht, muss ich auch sagen, dass ich es eindeutig zu viel wird...
ja, es gibt ausdrücke wie boilies und rod pod, die in meinen augen schon mehr oder weniger zu einem eigennamen geworden sind...aber muss ich wirklich meinen angelplatz mit hot spot, meinen haken mit hook, meine ausrüstung/zubehör mit tackle übersetzen? warum müssen ausdrücke, die eine eindeutige bezeichnung haben umbenennen? da braucht man ned an der übersetzung für den swinger zu grunde gehen...einfach unsere altbewährten ausdrücke ned ausstreben lassen...ich denke nicht, dass da ein großer sinn dahinter steckt, sondern dass sich viele leute einfach intelligenter fühlen, wenn sie alles komplizierter formulieren als es unbedingt sein müsste...!? 

und für alle leute, die sich denken, dass es doch egal ist, wie man des ganze zeug jetzt nennt möchte ich noch fragen ob sie nicht auch denken, dass es für einen neueinsteiger leichter ist sich unter den deutschen begriffen etwas vorzustellen?


----------



## Baddy89 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Naja, sehe das genauso wie du.

Boilie , Rodpod..sind mehr oder weniger Eigennamen bzw. kennt man als Jugendlicher nicht anders, da diese aus England kommen.

Aber ein Zelt Bivy zu nennen, meinen Karpfenhaken Hook oder meine Liege Ultimate Super RoXxor Bedchair zu nennen...weiß nicht.

Denke einfach manche möchten sich mehr von anderen, "unwissenden" Anglern absondern und bilden sich ein, dass sie mit ihren Fachausdrücken der Star sind....

Ich sage es noch einmal: "Ob sie mit ihren Fachausdrücken besser fangen? " ;-)


----------



## bennie (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

och, für Ironie ganz gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## fkpfkp (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Moin,

"dass es für einen neueinsteiger leichter ist sich unter den deutschen begriffen etwas vorzustellen"

Spätestens wenn sich der Neueinsteiger dann die gute alte englische Literatur zum Thema zu Gemüte führt, steht er wieder vor dem Problem..... Davon abgesehen,gerade Neueinsteiger finden sich schneller zurecht, da sie es nicht anders kennen lernen, als die alten Zausel, die noch mit 40g Hechtkorken auf Plötzen stippen (Bewusste Übertreibung.... nicht allzu ernst nehmen... ein bisschen Wahrheit ist aber auch dabei).

Die meisten Angelmethoden sind mittlerweile durch internationale Einflüsse geprägt.... wozu nen deutschen Begriff erfinden, wo sich andere schon den Kopf zerbrochen haben nen Englischen zu finden??? 

Was spricht dagegen, einfach ein paar neue Begriffe zu lernen??? Wie, wie oft, wann und wo man sie anwendet ist dann jedem selbst überlassen... und wenn es einer übertreibt... macht der sich selber zum Löffel.


----------



## meckpomm (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Moin

Also wie ich schon schrieb ist das alles doch jedem selbst überlassen. Weiß ein Anfänger was eine Karpfenliege ist, oder wie auch immer Bedchair richtig übersetzt wird? Oder was ist ein Pendelbissanzeiger? Das weiß er mit sicherheit auch nicht, nur weil die Worte deutsch sind. Will man dann auch noch einen Pendelbissanzeiger mit einstellbarer Vorspannung benennen, spricht der Karpfenangler ohnehin das Produkt direkt an. Noch komplizierter wird der Ausdurck wenn auch noch eine kleine Leuchtdiode eingebaut ist.
Ein Anfänger weiß doch auch nicht was eine Pose, ein Flot oder ein Schwimmer ist!
Ich lese hier hauptsächlich Skepsis von Leuten sie sonst kaum oder gar nicht in diesem Teil des Forums aktiv sind, also quasi Aussenstehende. Aber ich versuche ja auch nicht mit meinem Heizungsmonteur oder Automechniker zu fachsimpeln, wenn ich eigentlich keine Ahnung davon habe. Genausowenig kann man einem Meeresangler ankreiden wenn er 'Rubby-Dubby'(ich hoffe ist richtig geschrieben) zum Anlocken verwendet und keine durchgedrehte Pampe aus Fischresten.

Schaut euch doch mal die Angelgeräte an. Es wird doch kaum mehr was in Deutschland produziert und wieso will man jetzt von den Thailändern erwarten, dass sie für jedes Land andere Verpackungen erstellen?

Mfg Rene


----------



## hotte50 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



sumo-carp schrieb:


> der grund warum ich mich jetzt diesem thema anschließe ist, dass ich diesen englischen einfluss in unserer gesellschaft auch nicht gut heisse...irgendwie kommt mir das in letzter zeit so vor, als wenn wir langsam aber sicher unsere eigene sprache kaputt machen...und das finde ich einfach schade...



ähmmmm....wie vereinbart sich denn deine oben bekundete Einstellung mit deinem Nick "sumo-carp" nebst englischem Untertitel....|kopfkrat;+


fragt mal ganz neugierig
Hottefuffzich


----------



## sumo-carp (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



> Die meisten Angelmethoden sind mittlerweile durch internationale Einflüsse geprägt.... wozu nen deutschen Begriff erfinden, wo sich andere schon den Kopf zerbrochen haben nen Englischen zu finden???


 
du hast mich falsch verstanden...ich will nicht, dass man erst neue deutsche wörter erfindet...ich bin nur dafür, dass wir zubehör, für das wir etbalierte deutsche ausdrücke haben, diese auch verwenden...

bsp   haken statt hook
        stuhl/liege statt carp-chair/bedchair
        zubehör statt tackle 
        köder statt bait
        zelt statt byvi (oder wie man das schreibt)
        haar statt hair
        durchlaufblei statt inliner


jetzt bitte hängt euch nicht an einen einzelnen begriff auf, bei dem ihr bemerkt, dass er zufälligerweise mehr buchstaben hat als das englische wort...ihr wisst auf jedenfall jetzt alle was ich meine...ich sag ja selber, dass es eine vielzahl von sachen gibt, die man englisch belassen sollte...aber bei einigen sachen, bei denen wir unsere eigenen wörter bereits hatten find ich das ned so toll...



> wie vereinbart sich denn deine oben bekundete Einstellung mit deinem Nick "sumo-carp" nebst englischem Untertitel


 
ja...ich bin etwas einfallslos und habe mich einfach nach der angel benannt, mit der ich an dem tag ein lustiges erlebnis hatte


----------



## bennie (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

hm.... darf ich vllt etwas anmerken:

-Durchlaufblei ist nicht automatisch Inliner
-ich sehe einen Unterschied zwischen einem Stuhl und einem Carpchair 
-Bait habe ich noch nie wirklich jemanden Sagen hören
-eben so Hook statt Haken

oft ist eben der englische Begriff der genau definierte, ich weiß es auch nicht so recht aber ich kann mich mit den Begriffen gut verständigen .....

z.B. die Bleiformen....


----------



## Kxxxxx (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



bennie schrieb:


> -Durchlaufblei ist nicht automatisch Inliner


Doch eigentlich schon, aber nicht jedes Laufblei ist ein Durchlaufblei.


bennie schrieb:


> -
> -ich sehe einen Unterschied zwischen einem Stuhl und einem Carpchair


Der deutsch Begriff wäre hier auch Karpfenstuhl. Da sehe ich dann keinen Unterschied.



bennie schrieb:


> oft ist eben der englische Begriff der genau definierte, ich weiß es auch nicht so recht aber ich kann mich mit den Begriffen gut verständigen .....
> 
> z.B. die Bleiformen....


 
Das sehe ich anders. Es wird sich nicht die Mühe gemacht einen passenden deutschen Begriff zu verwenden. Dies würde ja schließlich Kreativität und Nachdenken erfordern, da plappert man lieber die englischen Begriffe nach und verbindet mit diesen dann nicht selten etwas Falsches. So entsteht Denglisch. Gerade die deutsche Sprache zeichnet sich durch die Möglichkeit aus, neue Begriffe zu bilden, die auf Anhieb allgemein Verständlich sind. Es zeigt sich auch, dass es gerade solche Begriffe sind, die das Ausland der deutschen Sprache entleiht. (Beispiele: Kindergarten, Blitzkrieg, Waldsterben, Schwulenfeindlichkeit usw. – alles neu gebildete Begriffe) 

Warum lassen wir uns nehmen, was unsere Sprache stark und einzigartig macht. *Wenn nicht wir die Möglichkeiten unserer eigenen Sprache kreativ nutzen, wer soll es dann tun?*


----------



## The-Carphunter (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*

Nabend...
Ich glaube Karpfenangler haben es oft mit der deutschen Sprache nicht so ernst, weil Sie wie alle anderen Menschen auch nur "Gewohnheitstiere" sind. Es beginnt ja schon damit, dass jeder in der Gesellschaft irgendwo De/Englische Wörter anstatt von Deutschen Begriffen einzusetzen. Vor allem, wenn diese auch noch kürzer sind.
Schade ist nur, dass Angler oft für den Begriff "Schlamm" gleich an Faulschlamm denken, wenn sie über den Gewässergrund nachdenken. Dabei gibt es sehr sehr viele Schlammarten; vor allem für Karpfenangler wichtig! Schlamm ist nich  gleich "Schlamm" oder kürzer "mud"  

Oder sie benutzen völlig andere Begriffe! Schön, wenn man immer mal was neues hört... z.B. folgendes:
Rod Pod = Drahthaufen 
Boilie = Teigkuller oder Kugel...
Boiliestopper = "Dreieck" oder Gestrübb (für die Angler, die als Stopper einen Grasstängel nehmen)
Carpchair oder "Karpfenliege" = ja soll den der Karpfen drauf pennen?? :q Darum: Anglerliege oder einfach Angelstuhl... fertsch...

Tschau, euer "Karpfenjäger"


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Carpchair oder "Karpfenliege" = ja soll den der Karpfen drauf pennen??



Das is' gut! Ich stell mir gerade einen Carp vor, der sich im Chair lümmelt, ne Bottle in der Hand, eine Schüssel Boilies daneben...


----------



## Pilkman (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Warum sprechen Karpfenangler kein Deutsch?*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das is' gut! Ich stell mir gerade einen Carp vor, der sich im Chair lümmelt, ne Bottle in der Hand, eine Schüssel Boilies daneben...



... kein Wunder, dass das so´ne dicken Mopperl werden...  :m


----------

